# Anyone had these



## Kaylz (Apr 17, 2018)

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/289706028
just wondering if anyone's ever given them a go and if so are they any good? xx


----------



## Amigo (Apr 17, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/289706028
> just wondering if anyone's ever given them a go and if so are they any good? xx



I’ve had something similar. Essentially tasty, flat sausages without skins. A bit like sausage burgers. Always a lot of fat comes out of them so best grilled.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 17, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I’ve had something similar. Essentially tasty, flat sausages without skins. A bit like sausage burgers. Always a lot of fat comes out of them so best grilled.


Cheers ma dear  I'll just come straight to you through pm in the future!  xx


----------



## Amigo (Apr 17, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Cheers ma dear  I'll just come straight to you through pm in the future!  xx



I like food Kaylz and I’ve been around a long time...hence the diabetes! 

Isn’t Scotland famous for square sausage?


----------



## Lanny (Apr 17, 2018)

Yes, I tried one recently & posted the info on the food forum. It was oilier that the cookstown sausages I usually have & the herbs are quite strong tasting!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 17, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I like food Kaylz and I’ve been around a long time...hence the diabetes!
> 
> Isn’t Scotland famous for square sausage?


Oh you do make me laugh! 

Aye we call it slicie but I haven't had any of it since I was diagnosed, haven't even tried a bit of black pudding or haggis! xx


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 17, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Yes, I tried one recently & posted the info on the food forum. It was oilier that the cookstown sausages I usually have & the herbs are quite strong tasting!


Sorry don't think we get cookstown over here, I've certainly never heard of them anyway xx


----------



## Lanny (Apr 17, 2018)

Kaylz it’s a local town near me known for its sausages! My town, incidentally, is known for its ham!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 17, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Kaylz it’s a local town near me known for its sausages! My town, incidentally, is known for its ham!


Ah right okies, that explains why I've no clue about them then! haha xx


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 17, 2018)

Hang on, what?  Sausage burgers in Tesco?  Why haven't I discovered these earlier?  This is BIG news, @Kaylz!  I usually make my own for a sausage & egg McMuffin but now with these beauties, it will be so much easier!  Hope our Tesco sells them.  Our Tesco is useless!  They have a habit of discontinuing everything I buy.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 17, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Hang on, what?  Sausage burgers in Tesco?  Why haven't I discovered these earlier?  This is BIG news, @Kaylz!  I usually make my own for a sausage & egg McMuffin but now with these beauties, it will be so much easier!  Hope our Tesco sells them.  Our Tesco is useless!  They have a habit of discontinuing everything I buy.


Yeah, my Tesco is useless and the same as yours so I cant say I'm holding out much hope!!! haha, I'll have a look for them when I get to Tesco on the 29th I wish you luck in your quest to find them  xx


----------



## Lanny (Apr 17, 2018)

My tesco was the same so, I switched to online delivery about 6 years ago & the local store has EVEN less stock & much roomier to walk around! The online delivery comes directly from the main large depot covering Northern Ireland: many more stuff on there & not at the local store!


----------



## trophywench (Apr 17, 2018)

Sounds like 'Lincolnshire' sausage to me and we love that, so I'll keep an eye out for them too.


----------



## scousebird (Apr 17, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/289706028
> just wondering if anyone's ever given them a go and if so are they any good? xx


Yes, they were ok but I think I can live without them


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 17, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Yeah, my Tesco is useless and the same as yours so I cant say I'm holding out much hope!!! haha, I'll have a look for them when I get to Tesco on the 29th I wish you luck in your quest to find them  xx



If your Tesco don't have them Kaylz, you could make them in no time at all.  You could even bulk make them and freeze them for the future.

When I do our burgers (not too often, but I do batch make them), I'll sink a piece of cheese into it.  A decent quality mince pattie, with some "secret" blue cheese is rather fab.  I don't even use the burger press.  I just hand form them.

Saved with a piece of greaseproof paper between each burger makes them easy to manage

They can be cooked from frozen like any other burger.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 18, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/289706028
> just wondering if anyone's ever given them a go and if so are they any good? xx


Like the new Hair K


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 18, 2018)

Like the look of those and I do like sausage patties.
On my bucket list


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 18, 2018)

AndBreathe said:


> If your Tesco don't have them Kaylz, you could make them in no time at all.  You could even bulk make them and freeze them for the future.
> 
> When I do our burgers (not too often, but I do batch make them), I'll sink a piece of cheese into it.  A decent quality mince pattie, with some "secret" blue cheese is rather fab.  I don't even use the burger press.  I just hand form them.
> 
> ...


Thanks I know how to make my own burgers, I did to Home Economics as a Standard Grade and was rather good at it, unfortunately I have no room in my 2 small drawer freezer to bulk make burgers though xx


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 18, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Like the look of those and I do like sausage patties.
> On my bucket list


Well if I cant find any and you DO come up my way, you can bring me some   xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 18, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Well if I cant find any and you DO come up my way, you can bring me some   xx


I ALWAYS keep my promises 
I never make a promise I cannot keep
I'll be there


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 18, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Thanks I know how to make my own burgers, I did to Home Economics as a Standard Grade and was rather good at it, unfortunately I have no room in my 2 small drawer freezer to bulk make burgers though xx



For me, sometimes bulk making would be I need 2 now, so I make 4, so I don't always go mega.


----------



## Edgar (Apr 19, 2018)

I tried Tesco chicken sausages yesterday.  Very nice


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 19, 2018)

Edgar said:


> I tried Tesco chicken sausages yesterday.  Very nice


Talking of chicken sausages, I was looking at the 'Heck' range.  Oddly, their plain chicken sausages are double the carbs of their flavoured versions.  I don't get that.


----------



## Edgar (Apr 19, 2018)

I have tried Heck sausages but find the skin too tough and they are very small. Tesco chicken sausages are fat and yummy!


----------



## Sally W (Apr 19, 2018)

They do a naked range now without skin and they’re better. Naked pork and chicken


----------



## Edgar (Apr 20, 2018)

Haven't see those. Will have a look when I am there next and try the chicken ones, but can't eat the pork.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 20, 2018)

Sally W said:


> They do a naked range now without skin and they’re better. Naked pork and chicken


I had a look at them on their website, they seem a little carb heavy to me? xx


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 20, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I had a look at them on their website, they seem a little carb heavy to me? xx


Like I mentioned earlier, I found the Heck chicken sausages quite carb heavy.  Probably add fillers & sugar to make them taste better.  Their standard pork ones a much lower carb.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 20, 2018)

I’ve just looked up Heck chicken Italia sausage ingredients. The main binder (not filler) is pea flour, with some rice flour. Total carbs for two (grilled) is 1.6g. 

Chicken content is 85%, which is pretty good for a commercial sausage. There is some sugar in the seasoning, but clearly not a lot. 

If their pork sausages are lower carb, that’s going some!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 20, 2018)

I was referring to their naked range of sausages not their normal range


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 20, 2018)

Ah, sorry Kaylz. Two naked sausages is 6.9g carbs. 

The trouble with naked sausages is you need more binder to keep them sausage shaped when cooked. I don’t use them because they tend to fall apart in something like a sausage and bean casserole. Fine for a sausage butty, though


----------



## Amigo (Apr 20, 2018)

Edgar said:


> I have tried Heck sausages but find the skin too tough and they are very small. Tesco chicken sausages are fat and yummy!



My feeling exactly. I couldn’t bite through the skin on the last lot I got!


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 20, 2018)

I looked for turkey sausages in Tesco the other week but couldn't find them.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 20, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I looked for turkey sausages in Tesco the other week but couldn't find them.


I wasn't aware they did their own turkey sausage? xx


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 20, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I wasn't aware they did their own turkey sausage? xx


I felt sure they used to, but they seem to have a far smaller display of fresh turkey in general these days, not sure why. I often used turkey fillets instead of chicken in dishes in the past.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 20, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I felt sure they used to, but they seem to have a far smaller display of fresh turkey in general these days, not sure why. I often used turkey fillets instead of chicken in dishes in the past.


I just checked their website, the only turkey sausages they have on there are the heck brand thai I think they were xx


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 20, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I’ve just looked up Heck chicken Italia sausage ingredients. The main binder (not filler) is pea flour, with some rice flour. Total carbs for two (grilled) is 1.6g.
> 
> Chicken content is 85%, which is pretty good for a commercial sausage. There is some sugar in the seasoning, but clearly not a lot.
> 
> If their pork sausages are lower carb, that’s going some!


This is what I founds as odd.  I have a packet of the Italia chicken sausages in the fridge, but when I looked at their basic chicken sausages, there are 3.5g carb for two.  OK, not shocking, but being chipolatas, I would want at least four.


----------



## paul evans (Apr 20, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Hang on, what?  Sausage burgers in Tesco?  Why haven't I discovered these earlier?  This is BIG news, @Kaylz!  I usually make my own for a sausage & egg McMuffin but now with these beauties, it will be so much easier!  Hope our Tesco sells them.  Our Tesco is useless!  They have a habit of discontinuing everything I buy.


hello mark, just joined forum today - T2 diabetes , and trying to improve with diet and exercise - no drugs. would really appreciate secret of your (or anybody else's ) success. thanks, paul


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 20, 2018)

paul evans said:


> hello mark, just joined forum today - T2 diabetes , and trying to improve with diet and exercise - no drugs. would really appreciate secret of your (or anybody else's ) success. thanks, paul


Hi Paul and welcome to the forum 
Have you introduced yourself here in the newbies section? You are often better creating your own thread as often things can be missed in topics regarding other things 
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/newbies-say-hello-here.12/ xx


----------



## Sally W (Apr 22, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I was referring to their naked range of sausages not their normal range


Ah didn’t realise that K. Must admit I got them because the chicken Italian are very low as mike says. Must have missed that!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 22, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Ah didn’t realise that K. Must admit I got them because the chicken Italian are very low as mike says. Must have missed that!


Did these on the barbecue last night.  Really nice.


----------

